# Tips: Uber vs Lyft



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

In-app tipping thus far this week on Uber is very disappointing. On Lyft, 18 rides and $20 in tips; on Uber, 38 rides and $5 in tips. I always thought that Uber riders were pathetic tippers, but now it's even worse with in-app tipping! How are you doing?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> In-app tipping thus far this week on Uber is very disappointing. On Lyft, 18 rides and $20 in tips; on Uber, 38 rides and $5 in tips. I always thought that Uber riders were pathetic tippers, but now it's even worse with in-app tipping! How are you doing?


I think it may take some time for those who would actually use it to realize it's there, have updated their app, etc. My expectation in the long run is that Uber and Lyft will see similar tip rates.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I seen a few more tips in the app, but most of my regular riders still tips me in cash which makes me happy .
On Lyft is basically the same, I'd be lucky if I get 10 buck in 10 rides, on Uber my weekly average still around $50.00 a week between cash and in-app tips. The only drawback to the whole tipping scheme is that now some guys will ask you to go to the drive thru or convenience pit stop and will promise to tip you in the app. I don't fall for that, is cash or a polite: "I can drop you off while I get my other schedule ride", unless the surge is above 2x.
I love to see their faces when I tell them that with the surge the total will be close to 1 dollar per minute, average drive thru time is 12 minutes (A white lie now and then never hurts)


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't do Uber, but usually on Lyft some people tip.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

tipped 15 yesterday in app for uber and 50 today in cash. Not too bad. More people should chip in. It protects their ratings anyhow.


----------



## phtll (Jan 21, 2017)

I've actually been pretty pleased with Uber app tipping. I've had multiple people who asked if I enabled it yet, promised to tip me (and did), and said they'd be tipping more in the future. I'm pretty new to Lyft, but there are more tips there than I assumed there would be, too.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've also found less in-app tips on Uber than Lyft. 

Cash tips are also down now on Uber. 

$5 bills which were once common seem to be replaced by $1 in-app tips.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I've also found less in-app tips on Uber than Lyft.
> 
> Cash tips are also down now on Uber.
> 
> $5 bills which were once common seem to be replaced by $1 in-app tips.


Well for me I made 15 in app tips yesterday and 40 in cash tips today.


----------



## Dragan (Jul 24, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> I seen a few more tips in the app, but most of my regular riders still tips me in cash which makes me happy .
> On Lyft is basically the same, I'd be lucky if I get 10 buck in 10 rides, on Uber my weekly average still around $50.00 a week between cash and in-app tips. The only drawback to the whole tipping scheme is that now some guys will ask you to go to the drive thru or convenience pit stop and will promise to tip you in the app. I don't fall for that, is cash or a polite: "I can drop you off while I get my other schedule ride", unless the surge is above 2x.
> I love to see their faces when I tell them that with the surge the total will be close to 1 dollar per minute, average drive thru time is 12 minutes (A white lie now and then never hurts)
> View attachment 141059


Surge would need to be above 7 for $1 per min


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I've also found less in-app tips on Uber than Lyft.
> 
> Cash tips are also down now on Uber.
> 
> $5 bills which were once common seem to be replaced by $1 in-app tips.


that's exactly my experience. With the in-app tipping, a lot of cash tippers who'd tip $5 got a face saving where they can just tip later mostly a buck or two or dont tip at all.

A friend said he picked up a lady from airport. Got out of car, put her luggage in the trunk. Nice ride all the way. She was joyous that the in-app tipping is finally here on Uber and that she doesn't have to reach for her wallet for cash to tip her Uber drivers. Long story short, got ZERO in-app tip.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Did a scheduled Lyft airport run $30 total fair. Pull up and see 4 suit cases, the gentleman waves at me so I noticed the suit cases then goes inside. I go ahead load the luggage and then the 4 passengers come out. Right away the guy asks if I'm the XL, I tell him no. He was confused though he had changed it to XL. He was very happy everyone and luggage could fit then remarks how he will save that cash. After a pleasant ride I jump out unload all the luggage, he then thanks me and talks about how nice and welcoming I am. Then he remarks how he is going to give me a great tip. 24 hours later still nothing. Wish I would of stayed home not worth that heavy load for 22 bucks. What scum to offer and talk up a tip to not do it. Go back to Jersey A Hole.


----------



## Dragan (Jul 24, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Did a scheduled Lyft airport run $30 total fair. Pull up and see 4 suit cases, the gentleman waves at me so I noticed the suit cases then goes inside. I go ahead load the luggage and then the 4 passengers come out. Right away the guy asks if I'm the XL, I tell him no. He was confused though he had changed it to XL. He was very happy everyone and luggage could fit then remarks how he will save that cash. After a pleasant ride I jump out unload all the luggage, he then thanks me and talks about how nice and welcoming I am. Then he remarks how he is going to give me a great tip. 24 hours later still nothing. Wish I would of stayed home not worth that heavy load for 22 bucks. What scum to offer and talk up a tip to not do it. Go back to Jersey A Hole.


How do you pre schedule trip with lyft , ty


MoreTips said:


> Did a scheduled Lyft airport run $30 total fair. Pull up and see 4 suit cases, the gentleman waves at me so I noticed the suit cases then goes inside. I go ahead load the luggage and then the 4 passengers come out. Right away the guy asks if I'm the XL, I tell him no. He was confused though he had changed it to XL. He was very happy everyone and luggage could fit then remarks how he will save that cash. After a pleasant ride I jump out unload all the luggage, he then thanks me and talks about how nice and welcoming I am. Then he remarks how he is going to give me a great tip. 24 hours later still nothing. Wish I would of stayed home not worth that heavy load for 22 bucks. What scum to offer and talk up a tip to not do it. Go back to Jersey A Hole.


how do you pre schedule trip with lyft , ty


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

In the Lyft driver app, there is an overlay at the bottom of the screen that will list any scheduled rides that you may apply for. They go fast. I usually see them when i turn on the app, before hitting the go online button.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Dragan said:


> Surge would need to be above 7 for $1 per min


I know, I only try to let pax know how expensive it can get if they do a Drive-Thru, if surge is about 2x here I get 40¢ per minute, but our base rate is $1.50 so is not too bad.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Surlywynch has it, Dragan. The scheduled rides do fly though unless it's a minimum fare. Just keep checking often you might find a good one.


----------

